
Syphilis Soars in U.K., Thanks to Facebook - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/03/24/facebook-leads-rise-syphilis/?test=latestnews
======
drallison
Right. And if you live in Chicago and want to winter in Florida, you should
join the Republican party since most Chicago natives who winter in Florida are
Republicans. How to Lie with Statistics.

